# Bachmann Large Scale Climax Loco



## BigK (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi,
I am new to the forum and large scale. I recently purchased a Bachmann Large Scale Climax Loco with Spectrum DCC. I purchased it because it advertised “plug-and-play” sockets for R/C and battery power. However I am having a hard time finding any R/C equipment that it is PnP. I called Bachmann and they wouldn’t give me the name of a supplier. L I tried to search for info but so far have struck out. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The socket should accomodate the Aristo Revolution system, the QSI system based on Airwire. 

I'm keeping my suggestions to what you asked, R/C, which I interpret as wireless from a hand held throttle directly to the locomotive. There are additional plug and play options for track power. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## BigK (Jun 22, 2011)

Greg, 
Thanks for the response. I will check out the Aristo Revolution system. Yes I am looking for wireless and battery power. My planned layout will not support track power. 
Thanks again, 
Ken


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I make a PnP R/C for standard PnP sockets such as those fitted to Bachmann and AristoCraft locos. 
Just like the REVOLUTION the RCS PRO-PnP can run on Track and/or Battery power.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

To clarify (or correct?) Greg's info: There are two different systems: Aristo-craft Revolution, and QSI Quantum. Confusion creeps in because QSI has a product called the "Quantum Revolution", which is a DCC sound system for HO locomotives. QSI also makes a DCC sound & speed decoder that has "Aristo" in its name, as it is designed to plug right into the board on an Aristo-Craft locomotive. The remote control product by QSI is called "Quantum GWire Receiver", which just receives the radio signals and turns them in to commands to a DCC decoder. That could be one of QSI's decoders or the one already in your locomotive. You also need a transmitter, the two options I know of that work with those being the NCE GWire ProCab and CVP Products Airwire. CVP also makes a combination receiver/DCC decoder. The Aristo-Craft Revolution is a separate animal, not compatible with DCC systems. It encompasses both transmitters and receivers.
Some links to check out:
http://qsisolutions.com/products/index.html 
http://www.cvpusa.com/airwire_system.php 
http://www.aristocraft.com/articles...N_0809.pdf 
Greg's site (incomplete on the comparison of the different systems)


And then there's Tony's RCS system for yet another option.


Confused yet?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The hardest part of fitting things into the Climax will be finding space for the battery. The easiest thing may be to get a 14.8-volt Li-Ion pack, paint it black, and stuff it in the cab. Fitting everything inside the bunker itself won't work without a great deal of surgery. The "problem" with the Climax is that there are two circuit boards--one in the bunker and one in the firebox, and they're highly integrated together via a bunch of jumpers. Gutting one means gutting the other, which may be more trouble than you want to tackle. 

I've got one apart right now, but until QSI releases their new Titan sound board, I'm in a bit of a holding pattern. The Revolution needs 12 volts to work properly, and I've got only enough room in the bunker for an 11.1 volt battery. I could still do the pack-in-cab thing, too. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I know some systems that work down to 7 volts.


----------



## BigK (Jun 22, 2011)

Why do I want to remove the installed DCC/Sound system? Don't I just want to add a receiver to control it?


Confused as always,


Ken


----------



## BigK (Jun 22, 2011)

Regarding QSI, Quantum GWire Receiver and PnP: The response from QSI is that I will have to separate the input DCC Signal and Input power on the decoder. No offense to anyone but I don't consider that PnP. 

The search continues, 

Ken


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm assuming the Board on the Climax is similar to the K-27. It is Plug-n-play with two systems that I know of. The Revolution system and the QSI system. They are, because QSI wired theirs to match (mostly) with tha Revolution system. Bachmann then wired their boards to support that system. 

I'm also assuming that you have the newer rereleased Climax. I'm assuming that you purchased the DCC w/sound equiped version. 

If all this is true...Buy the June 2011 Garden Railways Magazine. There is a review on the Bachmann Climax and it talks about the very question you are asking. Or check gardenrailways.com they might have the article there, but I havent checked.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh, ha ha....after reading the full review, I see that Kevin (East Broad Top) wrote it. He is going to give you your best advice on this.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't I just want to add a receiver to control it? 
There's no easy way to control that board via wireless battery R/C. (It's _possible_ that you could tap into the board using the G-wire receiver, but someone from Soundtraxx would have to figure out where to tap into the board to do so. Don't hold your breath.) If you bought the DCC-equipped version of the Climax, pull the board and sell it. It'll work with Bachmann's other socket-equipped locos, and could be used via an adapter board (such as QSI's Magnum adapter board) for other DCC locos. 

PM me with your e-mail address... 

Later, 

K


----------

